# عيد الرسل ونبذة عن الرسولين بطرس وبولس



## Maran+atha (12 يوليو 2015)

*كل عام وانتم بخير *
*اليوم عيد الرسل *
*ونبذة عن الرسولين بطرس وبولس
*​*
*







*

+ تاريخ الاحتفال 


تحتفل‏ ‏الكنيسة‏ ‏بعيد‏ ‏الرسل‏ ‏القديسين‏ ‏يوم‏ 5 ‏أبيب‏ ‏من‏ ‏كل‏ ‏عام‏ ‏الموافق‏ 12 ‏يوليو‏,‏في‏ ‏موعد‏ ‏ثابت‏ ‏لايتغير‏ ‏في‏ ‏كل‏ ‏عام‏.‏وإن‏ ‏كان‏ ‏يسمي‏ ‏عيد‏ ‏الرسل‏,‏إلا‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏بوجه‏ ‏خاص‏ ‏عيد‏ ‏استشهاد‏ ‏القديسين‏ ‏بطرس‏ ‏وبولس‏.‏ 
والكنيسة‏ ‏توقر‏ ‏هذين‏ ‏الرسولين‏ ‏توقيرا‏ ‏عميقا‏,‏وتمدحهما‏ ‏في‏ ‏إكرام‏ ‏جزيل‏ ‏وبخاصة‏ ‏في‏ ‏القسمة‏ ‏الخاصة‏ ‏بصوم‏ ‏الرسل‏ ‏وبعيد‏ ‏الرسل‏,‏التي‏ ‏نصليها‏ ‏في‏ ‏القداس‏ ‏الإلهي‏.


+ الكنائس التى تحمل اسمهم 

‏لاتوجد‏ ‏كنائس‏ ‏كثيرة‏ ‏علي‏ ‏اسميهما‏ ‏معا‏,‏إلا‏ ‏أنه‏ ‏توجد‏ ‏كنيسة‏ ‏باسميهما‏ ‏في‏ ‏منطقة‏ ‏الأنبا‏ ‏رويس‏ ‏بالقاهرة‏,‏وكنيسة‏ ‏أخري‏ ‏باسميهما‏ ‏في‏ ‏لوس‏ ‏أنجلوس‏ ‏بكاليفورنيا‏ ‏بأمريكا‏.

++ مقارنة مختصرة بين القديسين 


+ الاشتراك فى الخدمة 


بطرس ‏ ‏كان‏ ‏في‏ ‏مقدمة‏ ‏من‏ ‏اختارهم‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏للعمل‏ ‏معه مت‏10‏

بولس‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يكن‏ ‏من‏ ‏الاثني‏ ‏عشر‏,‏ولا‏ ‏حتي‏ ‏من‏ ‏السبعين‏ ‏رسولا‏,‏بل‏ ‏اختاره‏ ‏الرب‏ ‏أخيرا‏ ‏بعد‏ ‏القيامة‏ ‏وبعد‏ ‏اختيار‏ ‏متياس‏ ‏بسنوات


+ محل الميلاد 


بطرس ولد‏ ‏في‏ ‏بيت‏ ‏صيدا‏ 

بولس ولد ‏في‏ ‏طرسوس


+ الحالة الاجتماعية 


بطرس الرسول كان متزوجا 

بولس الرسول كان بتولا 


+ بداية حياة كلا منهم 


بطرس‏ ‏بدأ‏ ‏حياته‏ ‏مع‏ ‏السيد‏ ‏المسيح‏ ‏بالحب‏ ‏والثقة‏ ‏والإيمان‏

بولس‏ ‏فكان‏ ‏علي‏ ‏عكس‏ ‏هذا‏ ‏بدأ‏ ‏بالعداوة‏ كمضطهد‏ ‏للكنيسة‏ ‏ولكل‏ ‏من‏ ‏يتبع‏ ‏المسيح


+ الحالة الثقافية 


‏بطرس‏ ‏كان‏ ‏رجلا‏ ‏بسيطا‏ ‏صياد‏ ‏سمك مت‏4:18.‏كان‏ ‏جاهلا‏ ‏لم‏ ‏يتلق‏ ‏شيئا‏ ‏من‏ ‏الثقافة‏ ‏والعلم‏

بولس‏ ‏فكان‏ ‏من‏ ‏علماء‏ ‏عصره‏,‏تثقف‏ ‏في‏ ‏جامعة‏ ‏طرسوس‏ ‏وتهذب‏ ‏عند‏ ‏قدمي‏ ‏غمالائيل أع‏22:3‏ واشتهر‏ ‏بالثقافة‏ ‏وكثرة‏ ‏قراءة‏ ‏الكتب أع‏ 26:24.‏ 


+ السن 


بطرس‏ ‏الرسول‏ ‏بدأ‏ ‏خدمته‏ ‏وهو‏ ‏كبير‏ ‏السن‏ .‏ربما‏ ‏كان‏ ‏أكبر‏ ‏سنا‏ ‏من‏ ‏جميع‏ ‏الرسل‏.‏لذلك‏ ‏كانوا‏ ‏يوقرون‏ ‏سنه‏.‏‏

بولس‏ ‏الرسول‏ فكان‏ ‏أصغر‏ ‏سنا‏ ‏من‏ ‏القديس‏ ‏بطرس‏.

منقول*​


----------



## Maran+atha (12 يوليو 2015)

*قسمة للأبن تقال في صوم الرسل*​ 
أنت هو كلمة الرب الإله الذي قبل الدهور رئيس الكهنة الأعظم الذي تجسد وتأنس من أجل خلاص جنس البشر ودعا له من جميع الأمم جنسًا مختارًا مملكة وكهنوتًا وامة مقدسة وشعبًا مبررًا إذ أرسلت الروح القدس على الرسل في يوم الخمسين وحل عليهم مثل ألسنة نار منقسمة على كل واحد منهم وملأهم من كل معرفة وكل فهم وكل حكمة روحية كوعدك الصادق وتكلموا بكل اللغات وبشروا بإسمك القدوس في جميع الأمم 
أما بطرس وبولس الرسولان فكان ظل أحدهما يشفي الأمراض وكانت مناديل وعصائب الآخر تذهب الأمراض وتخرج الأرواح الشريرة وبعدما كرزا بإنجيل الملكوت وعلما الأمم وسفكا دمهما من أجل إسمك ونالا إكليل الرسولية وإكليل الشهادة 
فيا من أنعم على تلاميذه القديسين ورسله المكرمين بحلول الروح المعزي عليهم وأعطاهم السلطان أن يصنعوا الأشفية والآيات والعجائب وبشرونا بإسمه القدوس وردونا إلإيمان الحقيقي بالثالوث المقدس نسبحك ونباركك ونمجدك ونشكرك لأجل هذه النعم العظيمة نسألك يا سيدنا أن تنعمن علينا بغفران خطايانا وتطهر قلوبنا وأنفسنا وأجسادنا وأرواحنا لكي بقلب طاهر نجسر بدالة بغير خوف أن نصرخ نحو أبيك القدوس الذي في السموات ونقول: 
*أبانا الذي فى السموات ليتقدس اسمك*
*ليأت ملكوتك لتكن مشيئتك كما فى السماء كذلك على الأرض*
*خبزنا كفافنا أعطنا اليوم وأغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضاً*
*للمذنبين ألينا ولا تدخلنا فى تجربة لكن نجينا من الشرير*
*بالمسيح يسوع ربنا*
*لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد الى الأبد .. آمين*​


----------



## Maran+atha (12 يوليو 2015)

كيف يمكنك حساب مدة صيام الرسل فى اى سنة ؟؟؟ *** 


1- من يوم 7 يناير " عيد الميلاد " الى يوم 12 يوليو عيد الرسل 186 يوما ... 

2- من بين هذه ال 186 يوما هناك 105 يوما ثوابت وهى : 

"" 47 يوما صيام كبير + 8 ايام اسبوع الالام + 50 يوما خماسين "" 

3- الباقى ومجموعه 81 يوما فهى تقسم بين : 

""" مدة الافطار" مابين عيد الميلاد وبدء الصوم الكبير " ومدة صوم الرسل """ 

4- ومدة الافطار لا تقل عن 33 يوما ولا تزيد عن 66 يوما وعليه فصوم الرسل لا يزيد عن 48 يوما ولا يقل عن 15 يوما لكى يصبح مجموعهما 81 يوما ... 

5- وعلى ماسبق فكل يوم يقل فى مدة الافطاريقابله زيادة يوما واحدا فى صيام الرسل والعكس صحيح ... 

6- لذا فما عليك سوى ان تطرح مدة الافطار من 81 فتعرف كم هى مدة صيام الرسل 

منقول​


----------



## اني بل (12 يوليو 2015)

وانت بخير ياغالي
مجهود مبارك 
تستاهل  احلى تقييم


----------



## Maran+atha (12 يوليو 2015)

*القديس الشهيد بُطْرُس الرسول
(سمعان ابن يونا | سمعان بطرس)*







St-Takla.org Image: Modern Coptic icon of St. Peter (El Kedis Botros) صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا: أيقونة قبطية حديثة تصور القديس بطرس الشهيد الرسول والتلميذ​
← *اللغة الإنجليزية*: Peter - اللغة العبرية: פטרוס - اللغة اليونانية: Πέτρος - اللغة القبطية: Petroc - اللغة الأمهرية: ጴጥሮስ (بيتروس) - اللغة السريانية: ܫܡܥܘܢ ܟܐܦܐ.

اسم عبري معناه "صخرة" أو "حجر" وكان هذا الرسول يسمى أولًا سمعان واسم أبيه يونا (مت 16: 17) واسم أخيه أندراوس، واسم مدينته بيت صيدا. فلما تبع يسوع سمي "كيفا" وهي كلمة آرامية معناها صخرة، يقابلها في العربية صفا أي صخرة وقد سّماه المسيح بهذا الاسم. والصخرة باليونانية بيتروس ومنها بطرس (يو 1: 42 ومت 16: 18) وكانت مهنة بطرس (يو 1: 42 ومت 16: 18) وكانت مهنة بطرس صيد السمك التي كان بواسطتها يحصل على ما يكفي عائلته المقيمة في كفر ناحوم كما يستدل من عيادة يسوع لحماته وشفائها من الحمّى. (مت 8: 14 و15 ومر 1: 29-31 ولو 4: 38-40).
ويرجح أن بطرس كان تلميذًا ليوحنا المعمدان قبل مجيئه إلى المسيح. وقد جاء به إلى يسوع أخوه أندراوس واحد من تلميذي يوحنا المعمدان المقربين إليه. وقد أشار يوحنا في حضورهما إلى يسوع بعد رجوعه من التجربة في البرية (يوحنا 1: 35-42). وقد دعا يسوع بطرس ثلاث مرات فأولًا: دعاه ليكون تلميذًا، ودعاه ثانية: لكي يكون رفيقًا له ملازمًا إياه باستمرار (مت 4: 19 ومر 1: 17 ولو 5: 10) ثم دعاه ثالثة: لكي يكون رسولًا له (مت 10: 2 ومر 3: 14 و16 ولو 6: 13 و14) وقد ساعد حماس بطرس ونشاطه وغيرته على أن يبرز كالمتقدم بين التلاميذ من البداية. فيذكر اسمه دائمًا أولًا عند ذكر أسماء الرسل (مت 10: 2 ومر 3: 16 ولو 6: 14 واع 1: 13). وكذلك عند ذكر أسماء التلاميذ الثلاثة المقربين جدًا إلى يسوع كان اسمه يذكر أولًا فمثلًا في التجلي، وعند إقامة ابنه بايرس، وفي بستان جثسيماني وهلم جرا (مت 17: 1 ومر 5: 37 و9: 2 و13: 3 و14: 33 ولو 8: 51 و9: 28).  وربما كان تحليل كل هذا بصورة خاطئة ما دعا الأخوة الكاثوليك إلى وضع بطرس الرسول في مرتبة خاصة، على الرغم من أن نفس السلطان الذي أخذه بطرس أخذه باقي التلاميذ، بل أن اندفاعه وتهوره في الفعل والكلام أدى إلى أن يكلمه السيد المسيح بأحاديث قاسية أكثر من مرة..  وستجد في كتاب الصخرة الأرثوذكسية للمتنيح حبيب جرجس المزيد عن هذه النقطة بالذات، وسوف نضع الكتاب هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت لاحقًا.
ولا يدل سقوطه السريع على شيء من الشك، فإن ما أظهره من المحبة لسيده بعد ذلك كفيل بالبرهنة على أن ما حصل من إنكار سيده، كما تركه جميع التلاميذ في ليلة المحاكمة، إنما كان ضعفًا بشريًا، لم يستمر طويلًا بل أن نظرة العتاب من سيده الذي عرفه جيدًا جعلته يخرج إلى خارج ويبكي بكاءً مرًّا (لو 22: 62).
وفي الكتاب المقدّس أمور تذكر مختصة بهذا الرسول، تظهر صفاته الحسنة، كقوله ليسوع "اخرج من سفينتي يا رب لأني رجل خاطيء" (لو 5: 8 و9) وما ذلك إلا لتأّثره السريع بالعجيبة التي صنعها المسيح. وهكذا إذا تتبّعنا سيرة هذا الرسول نرى أمورًا تبرهن على سرعة إيمانه وثقته بابن الله، منها مشية على الماء (مت 14: 29) ومنها أنه أوّل من أدرك حقيقة شخصية يسوع فاقرّ جهارًا بأنه المسيح ابن الله (مت 16: 16).
هذا ولا يخلو أن فكرة كان متّجهًا نحو الأشياء الزمنية كما يظهر من قوله ليسوع بعد ذلك "حاشاك يا رب، لا يكون لك هذا"*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في صفحات قاموس الكتاب المقدس والأقسام الأخرى). *وذلك إذ سمعه يقول، أنه ينبغي أن يذهب إلى أورشليم ويتألم الخ (مت 16: 22 و23) إلا انه مع كل ذلك كان متمسّكًا بكل ثبات بسده كما ظهر من قوله، "يا رب إلى من نذهب؟ كلام الحياة الأبدية عندك" (يو 6: 67 و68).
وحينما أراد يسوع أن يغسل أرجل التلاميذ أبي عليه ذلك أولًا إلاّ أنه لم يلبث أن اقتنع بكلام سيده وصرخ قائلًا "ليس رجليّ فقط بل يديّ وراسي". وإذا قال يسوع لتلاميذه "حيث اذهب أنا لا تقدرون انتم أن تأتوا"، قال له بطرس: "يا سيد، لماذا لا اقدر أن اتبعك الآن؟ إني أضع نفسي عنك" (يو 13: 37 و38).
وبعد القيامة، يخبرنا الجزء الأول من سفر الأعمال أن بطرس حقق ما أنبأ المسيح عنه "وعلى هذه الصخرة ابني كنيستي" فسواء أكان المقصود بالصخرة الإيمان الذي صرّح به لبطرس، "إنه المسيح بن الله الحي" أم إن لفظة صخرة قصد بها الاستعمال المزدوج أي أن الإيمان هذا كان الأساس، أو أن بطرس واسمه معناه "صخرة" كما قدّمنا يعبّر عن الحقيقة أن كل من يؤمن بأن المسيح هو ابن الله الحي ومخلص العالم يكوّن الكنيسة، على كلا الحالين نشط بطرس لقيادة أعضاء الكنيسة الأولى.





St-Takla.org Image: Ancient icon of St. Peter, Botros صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا: أيقونة أثرية تصور القديس بيتر أو القديس بطرس​فكان هو الذي قاد التلاميذ إلى سدّ الفراغ في عدد الرسل (1ع 1: 15) بانتخاب بديل ليهوذا. وكان هو الذي أوضح معنى حلول الروح، وكيف انه من الآن يكون الخلاص بالإيمان بابن الله لمغفرة الخطايا (1ع 2: 14-36). فانضم عند ذاك للكنيسة أول ثلاثة ألاف عضو. وكان الواسطة في شفاء الأعرج، وكان الكليم المدافع، والشارح للمسيحية (1ع 3: 4 و12 4: 8) وكان هو الذي وبّخ حنانيًا وسفيرة لتطهير أغراض ودوافع العطاء (1ع 5: 3 و8) وكان هو الفم الذي أعلن فتح باب الخلاص لليهود (1ع 2: 10 و38) وللأمم في موضوع *كَرنيليوس*  (أع 10).
وبعد ما وُضعت أساسات الكنيسة، بدأ بطرس يختفي آخذًا مكانًا متواضعًا برضى وقبول. ففي الكنيسة في أورشليم أخذ القيادة يعقوب، أخو الرب (أع 12: 17 و15: 13 و21: 18 وغل 2: 9 و12) وكان الباب للأمم قد فتح على مصراعيه وتولىّ بولس الرسول القيادة في توصيل بشرى الخلاص لهم (غل 2: 7). وأما بطرس كرسول إنجيل الختان، تاركًا أورشليم ليعقوب والأمم لبولس.
وينهي سفر الأعمال ذكر نشاط بطرس في ص 15 عندما قوبل رأيه عن تبشير الأمم بالترحيب من الجميع. وبعد ذلك نسمع أنه كان في أنطاكية (غل 2: 11) وربما في كورنثوس (1 كو 1: 12) وأنه واصل رحلاته التبشيرية وزوجته معه من مكان لآخر (1 كو 9: 5) وأخيرًا استشهد كما سبق الرب وأخبره (يو 21: 19).
بخلاف ذلك لا يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس شيئًا عن حظ هذا الرسول وعن أتعابه وآلامه أو نجاحه وتوفيقه غير ما نستطيع استنتاجه من رسالتيه. ففيهما يبرز بطرس أمامنا مثالًا للوداعة والثبات في الإيمان وأنموذجًا للرجاء الذي لا يفنى ولا يضمحل.
ووصف المؤرخون كيفية سجنه وصلبه بالتفصيل. غير أنه لا يستطيع أحد تأكيد أين ومتى كان ذلك بالضبط. وقيل أن المسيحيين في رومية نصحوا له بأن يهرب غير أنه, كما يقولون, رأى السيد داخلًا رومية وهو يحمل الصليب. فقال له إلى أين يا سيد؟ فأجابه إلى رومية حيث أصلب ثانية. قيل فتوبخ بطرس ورجع واستشهد مصلوبًا, وطلب أن ينكس الرأس إمعانًا في تأديب نفسه وفي الشهادة لسيده.
غير أنه يكفينا الترجيح أن بطرس ذهب إلى رومية واستشهد فيها حسبما ذكر بابياس وإيرونيموس وإكليمندس الإسكندري وترتوليانوس وكايوس وأوريجانوس ويوسابيوس. فإن هؤلاء لم يزيدوا على قولهم أن الرسول ذهب إلى رومية حيث استشهد.





Image: The betrayal of Judas Iscariot, and showing Peter stretching out his hand with his sword, struck the servant of the high priest, and cut off his ear صورة: قبلة الخيانة، خيانة يهوذا الإسخريوطي، ويظهر في الصورة بطرس استل سيفه من غمده، وضرب عبد رئيس الكهنة ملخس، وقطع أذنه​وقد ذهب بعض الطوائف إلى جعل بطرس رئيسًا على الكنيسة وجعلوا من أنفسهم خلفاء له.
وأما دعوى تغيير الاسم والتصريح الذي نطق به السيد المسيح قائلًا: "على هذه الصخرة أبني كنيستي" فقد سبق شرحهما بما فيه الكفاية. وشبيه بذلك, الإدعاء أن رومية, تبعًا لذلك ينبغي أن تكون الكرسي الوحيد للرئاسة في الكنيسة. ويكفي أن نقول أن الروح لا يحصر في مكان أو كرسي وأنه حيث يحل الروح يكون كرسي المسيح ولو تعددت الكراسي. وكأني بالرسول الذي حنّكته الأيام قد ترك اندفاعه الطبيعي الذي جعله أوّل من كان ينطق عندما يوجّه إليهم السؤال, كأني به في أخريات حياته خشي ما وقع فيه أولئك, فبدأ رسالته الثانية بالتصريح, "سمعان بطرس عبد يسوع المسيح ورسوله إلى الذين نالوا معنا إيمانًا ثمينًا, مساويًا لنا ببرّ إلهنا والمخلص يسوع المسيح". فساوى المسيحيين بنفسيه فكم بالحري القادة بينهم وبين غيرهم.
وقد كتب الرسول بطرس رسالتين النبرة العظمى والفكرة الواضحة فيهما هي: "الرجاء الحي" (1 بط 1: 3 و4 و2بط 3: 13).


----------



## Maran+atha (12 يوليو 2015)

*القديس بولس الرسول | شاول الطرسوسي
(معلمنا بولس رسول الأمم)*





​
St-Takla.org Image: Saint Paul's shipwreck, from the Gustave Dore Bible Illustrations صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا: صورة إنكسار السفينة بولس - من صور الإنجيل للفنان جوستاف دوريه​← *اللغة الإنجليزية*: Paul the Apostle - اللغة الأمهرية: ጳውሎስ - اللغة القبطية: Pauloc.

كان اسمه "شاول الطرسوسي" قبل اهتدائه للمسيحية..  يُطلق عليه أيضًا: "معلمنا بولس الرسول لسان العطر".
*1- اسم الرسول بولس والعائلة:*

بولس رسول الأمم العظيم. كان اسمه العبري شاول الطرسوسي أي "مطلوب" وتسمّى بهذا الاسم في سفر الأعمال إلى 1ع 13: 9 حيث قيل "أما شاول الذي هو بولس أيضًا" ومن ذلك الوقت إلى آخر سفر الأعمال دعي بولس ومعناه "الصغير". وظن البعض أنه أخذ الاسم من "سرجيوس بولس" وإلى قبرص وهذا مستبعد جدًا. ولكن الرأي السائد، وهو الصواب، هو أن شاول كان له اسم آخر معروف به عند الأمم هو بولس وقد ذكر اسمان لبعض اليهود (1ع 1: 23 و12: 12 وكو 4: 11). ولد بولس الرسول في طرسوس في ولاية كيليكية من أعمال الإمبراطورية الرومانية حيثما صرف مدة طفوليته. ومن حصوله على الرعوية الرومانية (1ع 22: 25-29) نستنتج أنه كان من عائلة شريفة وعلى الأقل ليست فقيرة، وصاحبة نفوذ فإنه في رو 16: 7 و11 نجده يرسل التحية إلى ثلاثة أنسباء له ويظهر أن الأولين اعتنقا المسيحية قبله. ومن 1ع 23: 16 نعلم أن ابن أخته نقل إليه خبر المؤامرة ضده. ويحتمل أنه كان موظفًا أو ذا نفوذ يجعله يعرف مثل هذه الأسرار. ويدلّ على شرف محتده ما نال من شرف ونفوذ في السنهدريم وبين القادة اليهود (1ع 9: 1 و2 و22: 5 وفي 3: 4-7). وكان أبوه فريسيًا من سبط بنيامين وقد ربّي على الناموس الضيق (1ع 23: 6 وفي 3: 407) ولكنه ولد وهو يتمتع بالرعوية الرومانية.

*2- ثقافة بولس الرسول:*

كانت طرسوس مركزًا من مراكز التهذيب العقلي. فقد كثرت فيها معاهد العلم والتربية. وكانت مركزًا للفلسفة الرواقية التي ظهر تأثيرها في كثير من تعبيرات الرسول عن المبادئ المسيحية. وسبق القول أنه لا بد أن يكون المّ في صغره بالتاريخ المقدس من الكتاب وتاريخ اليهود من التقاليد. وكسائر صبيان اليهود تعلم حرفة يلجأ إلى الاكتساب منها إذا احتاج. وكانت الحرفة التي تعلمها بولس صنع الخيام (1ع 18: 3) فلا يدّل ذلك على فقر أو ضعة. ولمّا أتم تحصيل ما يمكن تحصيله في طرسوس أرسل إلى أورشليم، عاصمة اليهودية ليتبحر في الناموس*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في صفحات قاموس الكتاب المقدس والأقسام الأخرى). *ومن 1ع 23: 3 نعرف أنه تربى عند رجلي *غمالائيل* وكان هذا من أشهر معلمي الناموس ومفسّريه فأصبح بهذا وبما له من العلم والمعرفة والاستعداد أكثر تأهلًا وكفاءة للتبشير. فقد تأهّل أكثر من سائر الرسل للمداخلة والتبشير بين اليهود واليونانيين والرومانيين والبرابرة. ويظهر أن شاول ذهب إلى أورشليم في صغر سنه (1ع 26: 4) وأنه كان له من العمر 20 أو 22 سنة حينما شرع مخلصنا يظهر ذاته للناس.

*3- اضطهاد شاول الطرسوسي للمسيحيين: *



​
St-Takla.org Image: Saint Paul the Apostle in front of King Agrippa and Festus صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا: القديس بولس الرسول أمام الملك أغريباس و فستوس​كان أوّل ذكر لبولس في سفر الأعمال 7: 58 إن الشهود في محاكمة استفانوس "خلعوا ثيابهم عند رجليّ شاب يقال أنه شاول" مما يدلّ مه جاء في 1ع 8: 1 أنه صاحب نفوذ وأنه كان راضيًا بقتله أي أنه كان، على الأغلب، ضمن المذكورين في 1ع 6: 9 الذين ساقوا التهم ضد الشهيد الأول. فيظهر هنا كشخص متعصّب، يكره الفكرة أن ذلك المصلوب هو المسيا ويعتقد أن تابعيه كانوا خطرًا دينيًا وسياسيًا. وبضمير مستريح كان يقوم بنصيب وفير في محاولة إرجاع هؤلاء أو قطع دابرهم (1ع 8: 3 و22: 4 و26: 10 و11 و1 كو 15: 9 وغل 1: 13 وفي 3: 6 و1تي 1: 13) قام بهذا الاضطهاد بقسوة شخص يثيره ضمير مضلّل. فلم يكتفي بمهاجمة أتباع ذلك الطريق في أورشليم بل لاحقهم في خارجها. وفي كل ذلك يظن أنه يؤدي خدمة الله والناموس.

*4- تجدّد الطرسوسي شاول:*

كان ذلك في الطريق إلى *دمشق*، في وسط النهار عندما ابرق حوله نور من السماء فسقط على الأرض (1ع 9: 3) وكان معه رجال وقفوا صامتين يسمعون الصوت (9: 7) وإن كانوا لم يميزوا الألفاظ (22: 9) ومن القول "صعب عليك أن ترفس مناخس" نرّجح أن شاول لا بد كان يتساءل في نفسه "ألا يمكن أن يكون هذا المصلوب هو المسيّا؟ وإلا فكيف يُعلّل تمكنهم بهذا الاعتقاد حتى الموت؟" ومن 1ع 22: 20 يظهر أن غيرة استفانوس وصبره وشجاعة احتماله لم تكن في مقدوره لو لم تجد قوة سرية تعاونه. كان ضميره ينخسه وجاءته الدعوة فلّبى بإخلاص، ووُلد ولادة ثانية. وقد ذكر الحادث لوقا البشير في 1ع 9: 3-32 وكرّر ذكره بولس نفسه مرتين في 1ع 22: 1-16 و26: 1-26. وفي رسائله ألمح بولس للموضوع بكل بساطة وإخلاص (1 كو 9: 1 و15: 8-10 وغل 1: 12-16 واف 3: 1-8 وفي 3: 5-7 و1 تي 1: 12-16 و2 تي 1: 9-11) مما يثبت حقيقة الموضوع ويبدّد كل شك فيه. وانه من المؤكد، أيضًا، أن الرب يسوع لم يتكل فقط مع بولس بل أيضًا ظهر له فرآه مأى العين (1ع 9: 17 و27 و 22: 14 و26: 16 و1 كو 9: 1) وبينما لا يتّضح الشكل الذي رآه بولس فيه إلا أنه كان أكيدًا وواضحًا مما جعله يتحقق أن يسوع هو ابن الله الحي، فادي البشرية (1ع 26: 19). فلم يكن شاول تحت آي تأثير عقلي أو تخيل هستيري بل سمع فعلًا ورأى فعلًا، ثم عاش طويلًا يردد ويوضح اقتناعه، وقاسى ما قاسى برضى وثقة وصبر (2 تي 4: 7 و8) إلى آخر أيامه.

*5- فترة الاستعداد والتعارف لبولس الرسول: *

كان الأمر لشاول "قم ادخل المدينة وهناك يقال لك ماذا ينبغي أن تفعل" (1ع 9: 6) فأطاع وجاءه حنانيا بعد أن بقي أعمى مصليًا ثلاثة أيام وأبلغه برنامج حياته (1ع 9: 15-19) ومن العدد الأخير نفهم أنه بعد أن بقي أيامًا في *دمشق*، اختلى مع ربه في العربية ثلاث سنين (غل 1: 16 و17 ) ثم رجع ملتهبًا بنفس الغيرة التي كان يحارب بها يسوع وإنما الأن شهد بها ليسوع ( 1ع 9: 20-25) ولما حاولوا قتله هرب إلى أورشليم حيث رحب به برنابا وقدّمه للرسل، وحيث بشّر بمجاهرة جعلت اليونانيين في أورشليم يحاولون قتله فذهب إلى قيصرية ومنها إلى طرسوس مسقط رأسه (1ع 9: 26-30). ولا نعرف شيئًا عن الوقت الذي قضاه في طرسوس ولا كيف صرفه وإن كان يرّجح الكثيرون أن الزمن استغرق نحو ست أو سبع سنوات، وأنه فيها أسس الكنائس المسيحية في كيليكية، المذكورة عوضًا في 1ع 15: 41.

*6- بولس الرسول في كنيسة إنطاكية: *



​
St-Takla.org Image: The Apostle, and the Letters - Coptic icon by Tasone Sawsan صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا: الرسول والرسائل - أيقونة قبطية رسم تاسوني سوسن​من 1ع 11: 20-30 نعرف أن شاول بقي في طرسوس وما حولها في كيليكية إلى أن نشأت كنيسة إنطاكية وأرسل إليها برنابا الذي تذكّر الشاب الذي اهتدى "شاول" وتذكر مقدرته في إقناع الامميين ففتّش عليه إلى أن وجده ودعاه إلى إنطاكية. ومنها أرسل برنايا وشاول إلى المسيحيين في أورشليم ومعهما عطية مادية لإعانتهم وقت الجوع. ثم جاءت الدعوة السماوية للتبشير في الخارج (1ع 13: 2-4) وبدأت رحلات هذا الرسول التبشيرية التي كان من نتائجها نشر الإنجيل في آسيا الصغرى والبلقان وايطاليا وأسبانيا.

*7- ملخّص حياة بولس المغبوط وتوارِيخ حوادثها حسب إجماع الباحثين: *

تجديد بولس 35 ب.م. سكناه في العربية 35-37 ب.م. السفر الأول إلى أورشليم 37 ب.م. (غل 1: 18) وسكناه في طرسوس ثم إنطاكية (1ع 11: 26) 37-44 ب.م. السفر الثاني إلى أورشليم مع برنابا لتخفيف غوائل الجوع 44 ب.م. السفرة الأولى التبشيرية في الخارج مع برنابا- إلى قبرص وإنطاكية بيسيدية وايقونية و*لسترة* وردبة ورجوعه إلى إنطاكية 45-49 ب.م. المجمع الرسولي في أورشليم، الخصام بين العنصر اليهودي والأممي في الكنيسة، سفره الثالث إلى أورشليم مع برنابا وتيطس، تسوية الخصام، الاتفاق بين اليهود والأمم المؤمنين، رجوع بولس إلى أنطاكية (1ع 15). مباحثته مع بطرس وبرنابا بسبب مرقس 50 ب.م. السفرة التبشيرية الثانية مع سيلا (1ع 15: 40-18: 18) إلى سورية وكليكية ودربة ولسترة وليكأونية وغلاطية وترواس وأثينا وكونثوس 51 ب.م. بقاؤه سنة ونصف في كورنثوس وكتابة رسالتي تسالونيكي 52-53. السفر الرابع إلى أورشليم وبقاؤه مدة وجيزة في أنطاكية (1ع 18: 21) بقاؤه ثلاث سنين في افسس، كتابته رسالة غلاطية والرسالتين الأولى والثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس (سنة 56 أو 57) ورحلته إلى مكدونية وكورنثوس وكتابته الرسالة إلى أهل رومية (سنة 57 أو 58). سفره الخامس إلى أورشليم (في الربيع) وإلقاء القبض عليه وإرساله إلى قيصرية 58. سجنه في قيصرية، إجراء محاكمته أمام فيلكس وفستوس وأغريباس (1ع 24: 31-26: 32) (وفي هذه الفترة يطن أن لوقا شرع في كتابة إنجيله وسفر الأعمال) سنة 58-60. سفره إلى رومية (في الخريف) وانكسار السفينة بقرب مالطة وقدومه إلى رومية في ربيع سنة 61. سجنه الأول في رومية، وكتابته الرسائل إلى كولوسي وأفسس وفيلبي وفليمون 61-63. حريق رومية في شهر تموز (يوليو) واضطهاد المسيحيين أيام *نيرون* واستشهاد بولس (وذلك على رأي من اعتقد بأن بولس سجن مرة واحدة فقط في رومية) (سنة 64). من يظن أن بولس أسر ثانية، يرتئي أنه أطلق من أسره الأول في رومية سنة 63 وسافر إلى المشرق وربما إلى أسبانيا وزار افسس ومكدونية وكريت. فإذا صح هذا الرأي كانت كتابته للرسالة الأولى إلى تيموثاوس والرسالة إلى تيطس في خلال هذه الفترة (بين سنة 64 وسنة 66). سجنه الثاني وكتابته الرسالة الثانية إلى تيموثاوس (سنة 67 ميلادية). استشهاد بولس سنة 67 أو 68 ب.م. 



​
St-Takla.org Image: Ananias Restoring the Sight of St Paul - Jean Ii Restout - Religious Painting Art, 1719, Oil on canvas, 90 x 80 cm, at the Musée du Louvre, Paris صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا: لوحة حنانيا يعيد البصر إلى بولس (شاول الطرسوسي)، رسم الفنان جين لي ريستو سنة 1719، زيت على قماش بمقاس 90×80 سم، محفوظة في متحف اللوفر، باريس​*8- رسائل بولس وتواريخ كتابتها: *

إلى أهل تسالونيكي الأولى والثانية في سنة 52 و53 مسيحية - في كورنثوس. إلى أهل غلاطية في سنة 56-57 مسيحية - في افسس. إلى أهل كورنثوس الأولى والثانية وفي سنة 57 و58 مسيحية - في افسس ومكدونية. إلى أهل رومية في سنة 58 مسيحية - في كورنثوس. إلى أهل كولوسي وافسس وفيليبي وفليمون وسنة 61-63 مسيحية - في رومية. إلى العبرانيين (على قول البعض) سنة 64 مسيحية - من مكدونية. تيموثاوس الثانية سنة 67 مسيحية - في رومية. إلى العبرانيين (على قول البعض) سنة 64 مسيحية - من مكدونية. تيموثاوس الثانية سنة 67 مسيحية - من رومية. (انظر أيضًا البولس هنا بموقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم معجم المصطلحات الطقسية).

*9- تقدير بولس الرسول: *

وإذا اعتبرنا تغّير بولس من عدوّ الدّ إلى تابع كرّس حياته بكليتها للديانة المسيحية. مع ما كان عليه من طهارة وعلو شأن وقوة ذهن وحذق، وكثرة أتعاب في التبشير، وما كان من سيرته منذ رجوعه إلى الرب في طريق *دمشق* إلى استشهاده في رومية -إذا اعتبرنا كل هذا- حكمنا أن بولس رجل فريد بين المسيحيين. وكان إنسانًا بلا مال، بلا عائلة، وقام في وجهه عالم مضادّ، وتجنّد لخدمة المسيح الذي كان قد اضطهده ثم بواسطة رسائله ومثاله لا يزال يسود على اعتقاد المؤمنين، ويقود عبادتهم في كل أقطار العالم. وفي كل خدمته كان المسيح فيه وروحه يلهمه.
​


----------



## Maran+atha (13 يوليو 2015)

اني بل قال:


> وانت بخير ياغالي
> مجهود مبارك
> تستاهل  احلى تقييم


شكرا كثير لمشاركتك وتقديرك الذي أسعدني جدا
اختى الغالية اني بل
ربنا يبارك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معكى دائما
فيحافظ عليكى ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل أمنياتك للأبد آمين.


----------

